# Surgery tomorrow



## Corona Pup (Jan 27, 2015)

I'm am so nervous for Corona's dental surgery tomorrow. I know everyone has told me it's fairly common and very routine, but I am just a wreck. I'm worried about anesthesia and the procedure itself. I am worried about my little mini not being able to eat after as she is having both top and bottom teeth removed. Pretty much a full baby set. I am worried about her being in pain. Anyone that wouldn't mind, can you say a little prayer for my girl that she comes through just fine! I'm also worried she will be mad at me, as stupid as that is! And that she will be so so sad when I drop her off In the morning!


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

I hope it all goes well for Corona. Let us know how she's doing once its over.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Ah I feel for you Hun, and baby corona! You both will be in my thoughts, keep us updated on how she is


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

All will go well. Wishing Corona a speedy surgery!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Corona Pup said:


> I'm am so nervous for Corona's dental surgery tomorrow. I know everyone has told me it's fairly common and very routine, but I am just a wreck. I'm worried about anesthesia and the procedure itself. I am worried about my little mini not being able to eat after as she is having both top and bottom teeth removed. Pretty much a full baby set. I am worried about her being in pain. Anyone that wouldn't mind, can you say a little prayer for my girl that she comes through just fine! I'm also worried she will be mad at me, as stupid as that is! And that she will be so so sad when I drop her off In the morning!


I can relate to you cause I am a worrier too. I am sure everything will be just fine though  . 

Tootsie just had a dental today and I also worried about her. I hate leaving any of the dogs at the Animal Clinic. when I went to pick her up, she wasn't mad at all. her tail started wagging and she was so happy to see me !! Tootsie didn't have any teeth removed. she is 7 1/2 years old and she had a lot of tartar on her teeth , so , it was recommended to get them cleaned. 

Friday, Ellie goes in for her dental. she has retained baby teeth that need to be pulled too. i'm very nervous to leave her but I know it will go fine but I cant help it, I will still worry until I hear that its overwith and she is fine. The Vet calls us as soon as the procedure is done to let us know how it went .

i'll be thinking about Corona tomorrow and waiting to hear back that she is fine ...


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

She'll do just fine! Wet food (canned, cottage cheese, baby food etc) for the first few days. Alot of the pain humans feel is from worry about situations that MIGHT happen. Dogs don't worry like that. (at least I hope they don't) They are also more stoic than we are about pain. Vet will probably give you some pain medication if he thinks the dog needs it.


----------



## Corona Pup (Jan 27, 2015)

Thanks everyone! I am, too, sure she will be fine! I just worry, as we all do! tje ver is going to call me as soon as the procedure is done to let me know how she is and how it went! We go to the vet monthly to get her nails clipped so at least it's familiar to her and I know how much they all love my girl! I will keep you all posted! After tomorrow no more sharky!!!


----------



## Jenna&JoJo (Aug 30, 2015)

I'm sure she'll come through lovely. I'm interested in her recovery as Jo seems to be retaining his two upper canine baby teeth as well. I keep watching in earnest to see if they have any wiggle in them but they seem pretty "in there" so I have a sinking feeling we might be going down the same route. All of his other teeth are fine, he's lost all the other baby teeth (I was even able to get a couple to keep for Awww sake and the Doggy Tooth Fairy came! I know, I'm cheesy! lol)...

Saying a prayer that all is well for you both!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Thoughts and Prayers today


----------



## Jenna&JoJo (Aug 30, 2015)

Thinking of Corona <3


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

Praying for Corona today! She will be just fine. Bentley has not lost all of his baby teeth and he is 7 months old. If he doesn't lose them by 8 months or so it will be the same surgery for him


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

For one of my chi's I waited til she was close to a year. Still didn't lose them. After having to have her put under twice, I decided that at the spay, if there were any baby teeth still in, they'd be pulled.


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

susan davis said:


> For one of my chi's I waited til she was close to a year. Still didn't lose them. After having to have her put under twice, I decided that at the spay, if there were any baby teeth still in, they'd be pulled.


He was just neutered and I didn't ask the vet about his teeth and they didn't remind us either. I wish I had them pulled then but he was a little young. he was 6 months and Beverly didn't lose her's until 8 or 9 months so I didn't think of it. But now Bentley is 7 months and still has a ton of baby teeth.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Thinking about Corona .... she must be out of surgery by now... cant wait to hear how everything went. ( i'm sure she must of did fine )


----------



## Corona Pup (Jan 27, 2015)

Look who is home with mama! She is very sleepy and wobbly, but happy to be home. She is coughing quite a bit, but I am assuming it's just cause her throat is dry! Thanks for all the thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Corona Pup said:


> Look who is home with mama! She is very sleepy and wobbly, but happy to be home. She is coughing quite a bit, but I am assuming it's just cause her throat is dry! Thanks for all the thoughts and prayers.


I am so happy to see corona home and happy with her mammy and that everything went well


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Awwww welcome home sweet Roni! Feel better soon my love❤


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

yay ! glad to see that Corona is home. Tootsie was very sleepy yesterday when I brought her home too. she coughed alittle too. I think that is from the trachea tube they put in for the anesthesia.


----------



## Corona Pup (Jan 27, 2015)

elaina said:


> yay ! glad to see that Corona is home. Tootsie was very sleepy yesterday when I brought her home too. she coughed alittle too. I think that is from the trachea tube they put in for the anesthesia.


That's what I am assuming! It's only 3:40 here and the vet is there until
At least 5, so if it doesn't stop or get any worse, I will call before they leave. They said she did really well and that she is their sweetest patient!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Corona Pup said:


> That's what I am assuming! It's only 3:40 here and the vet is there until
> At least 5, so if it doesn't stop or get any worse, I will call before they leave. They said she did really well and that she is their sweetest patient!


awww. glad to hear that she did really well ! did they send her home with any meds ? Tootsie got amoxi drops antibiotics and an anti inflammatory pill


----------



## Corona Pup (Jan 27, 2015)

She got some pain meds, but she is doing so well I haven't used them. Her little eyes still look so sleepy and her back legs are still not quite sturdy. She did eat a bit and drank some water. She got a little goofy and tried to play but when she went to "play bite" (she grabs my fingers ever so gently) she let out a whimper and was so sad! So she curled up next to me and I am sure she is out for the night!! I bet she is back to my spunky little girl in the morning!


----------



## Jenna&JoJo (Aug 30, 2015)

Glad to hear she did so well!! Speedy recovery wishes!!


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Awwww I'm glad to hear it all went well and that she's back home! That's such a cute picture too.


----------

